# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS >  nokia 7610

## cafe_demek

Έχω ένα κινητό nokia 7610 το οποίο μετά από ένα πέσιμο ξεσκόλισε από την πλακετα η θέση οπού τοποθετούμε την κάρτα sim για αυτό το λόγω είναι πλέον άχρηστο ως κινητό ώμος θέλω την οθόνη να την συνδέσω στον υπολογιστή μου όπως έχετε κάνει με τα 3210 και τα 3ΧΧΧ γνωρίζει κανείς πως μπορώ να το κάνω αυτό;
Με την κάμερα τι μπορώ να κάνω;

----------


## gourtz

για τα οιπολιπα δεν ξερω που λες αλλα νομιζω οτι μπορεις να το φτιαξεις αυτο που εχει παθει και αν θες εξαρτημα για κοιτα στο www.9volto.gr εχει φτηνα

----------


## gsmaster

Αν έχει σπάσει μόνο η υποδοχή της sim φτιάχνεται. Αν έχει σπάσει και κάτι άλλο, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να κάνεις κάτι. 

Με τέτοιες έγχρωμες οθόνες, κάτι πάει να γίνει. Δεν έχει βγεί κάτι σίγουρο ακόμα όμως. Περισσότερα εδώ

Με την κάμερα δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις κάπως.

----------


## cafe_demek

Το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό που φαίνεται στην εικόνα αλλά για τον α β λόγω δεν το φτιάχνουν εδώ εάν είχα ένα κολλητήρι για τέτοια μικρά κολλήματα θα το έφτιαχνα μονός μου. το κινητό ανοίγει κανονικά απλά δεν μπορεί να διαβάσει την  sim

----------


## gsmaster

Απ ότι βλέπω έχουν φύγει οι χαλκοδιάδρομοι της πλακέτας (pads) οπότε δεν είναι και πολύ εύκολη η διαδικασία. Σε μεγάλες αλυσίδες κινητών, σιγά μην στο φτιάξουν τους συμφαιρει να πουλήσουν καινούριο. Ρώτα σε κανα μαγαζάκι αν βρείς κανένα ψαγμένο....

leoseeeeeedf

----------


## ok1gr

gsmaster έχεις δεί κάτι πλακέτες ccd στα διαφημηστικά της tele? Η κάμερα του δικού μου κινητού (έχω δύο ίδια το ένα εκ των οποίων έχει σπαζμένη οθόνη) μου φαίνεται ίδια στις επαφές. Όταν βρώ λίγο χρόνο θα ψάξω και θα σας πώ!

----------


## gourtz

αν ψαξης υπαρχουν κολητηρακια με παρα πολλη λεπτη μυτη που κανουν. και λιγα w μονο 16 νομιζω ειναι.

----------


## leosedf

Μην ξεχνάτε οτι οι πλακέτες των κινητών είναι πολυστρωματικές. Αυτό έχει σαν συνέπεια να κάνεις μεγαλύτερη ζημιά αν προσπαθήσεις κάτι.
Συνήθως οταν κάνουμε επισκευές εκεί τις κάνουμε με θερμό αέρα. Κάτι που κάνουμε μερικές φορές είναι να κολλήσουμε τη βάση και να τραβήκσουμε καλωδιάκια μέχρι εκει που πάει.
Στην δική σου περίπτωση πάει σε ένα matrix προστασίας και μετα κατ ευθείαν στο UPP. πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι είτε πρέπει να βγάλεις το matrix και να κολλήσεις εκεί τα καλώδια (μιλάμε για 8 επαφές σε χώρο ενα χιλιοστό) είτε να το ξεχάσεις.
Οπως βλέπεις και στο service manual δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο σημείο για συγκόλληση και με τέτοια ζημιά δύσκολο το βλέπω.
Επίσης να ξεχάσετε την οδήγηση της οθόνης απο pc γιατι μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία για το προτόκολλο επικοινωνίας της (τουλάχιστον οχι ακόμα)
Απ ότι θυμάμαι επίσης στην Ξάνθη δυστηχώς δεν υπάρχει level 4 service για να το κάνει   :frown: 

επισης στο 9volto είναι κλέφτες και απατεώνες

----------


## cafe_demek

Καλησπέρα καταρχήν να σας ευχαριστισω για το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνετε.
gsmaster  συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου δεν τους συμφέρει για αυτό δεν το φτιάχνουν.έχω την εντύπωση ότι αντί να το φτιάξουν το κάνανε χειροτέρα και να φανταστείτε ότι το κινητό δεν δούλεψε ούτε μια μέρα την ημέρα που αγοράστηκε έπεσε και ξεσκόλισε η υποδοχή sim.
Leosedf έχεις δίκιο και εσύ παρόλο που υπάρχει κατάστημα nokia club service (και αυτοί είναι για τον ………) 
ok1gr δεν καταλαβα για ποιες συσκευές μιλάς;

----------


## ok1gr



----------


## gsmaster

Οι καμερούλες αυτές όμως είναι μεγαλύτερες σε μέγεθος, για σύγκριση δες τον κρύσταλλο πάνω στην πλακέτα της κάμερας. Αυτές βγάζουν σήμα video στην έξοδό τους και έχουν απο 30ευρώ οι Α/Μ και απο 50-60 οι έγρχωμες

----------


## ok1gr

έχει και έγρχωμες με 35Ε. Το θέμα που μας ενδιαφέρει, είναι αν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό με τον φακό που έχουμε (και εγώ έχω έναν). Μήπως τυχαίνει να έχει κάποιος καμιά τέτοια κάμερα να μας πεί?

----------


## leosedf

Το κινητο συμφέρει να το διορθώσεις (αλλο ειναι να πάρεις καινούριο με 400 και αλλο η επισκευη με 50-60) απλώς το θέμα ειναι ΠΟΙΟΣ θα στο κάνει

----------


## gourtz

λοιπον αν το βαλει την βαση πανω στην πλακετα και με παρα πολυ λεπτα συρματακια το κολληση εκει που πηγαινει ο χαλκοδιαδρομος θα ειναι οκ. και στην τελικη μπορει να παρει και συρμα για πηνια παραπολυ λεπτο και μονωμενο και να κανει δουλεια αν και δεν το εχω δει να δω ακριβως πως ειναι. με ενα μικρο κολλητηρακι και οιπομονη φτιαχνεται

----------


## leosedf

Ναι ναι σωστά, αλλα ξεχνάς κάτι...
Ο χαλκοδιάδρομος είναι ξηλώμένος (σε κάποιες έστω απο τις επαφές) που σημαίνει οτι δέν υπάρχει σημείο κόλλησης πλέον γιατί η σύνδεση είναι απο ΚΑΤΩ ακριβώς απ το Top layer και πάει σε εσωτερικό στρώμα. Επιπλέον κάτω απ την επαφή της κάρτας ΄το επόμενο στρώμα είναι γείωση, ακόμα και να προσπαθήσει να κολλήσει εκέι το μόνο που θα κάνει είναι να γειώσει απλώς την επαφή της κάρτας.
Ο μόνος τρόπος πλέον είναι να συνδεθεί στο matrix. Εχω συχνά τέτοιου είδους βλάβες

----------


## gourtz

ναι απο την βαση της καρτας στα ολοκληρωμενα κατευθειαν κατι τετοιο δεν ναν μην υπαρχει τροπος

----------


## leosedf

Οχι στα ολοκληρωμένα. Στο φίλτρο της κάρτας αν το αφαιρέσεις.
Είναι αδύνατον να κάνεις κόλληση κάτω απο microBGA

----------


## cafe_demek

Εμένα μου ζητάν 400 ευρώ για να το φτιάξουν θα άλλαζαν όλη την πακέτα.50-60 για επισκευή που λέτε δεν είναι τπτ εάν μπορεί να το φτιάξει κανείς ας μου πει 
Όσον αφορά για τις καμερούλες με 30-35 ευρώ που τα βρίσκετε τόσο φτηνά;

----------


## cafe_demek

leosedf εσύ σίγουρα μπορείς να το διορθώσεις εεεεε;  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

cafe demek συμφωνα με κανόνες του φόρουμ απαγορεύεται οι διαφιμίσεις ΙΔΙΩΣ επαγγελματίες κλπ οπουδήποτε. Οπότε δεν μπορώ να σου πώ τίποτα   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

(Κυριε gRooV (Θανάση) δεν φταίω εγώ, βασανίστε τον cafe demek, δεν έκανα τίποτα έλεος.....)
(εκτός αν θές ποσοστά )  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## cafe_demek

Οχ τα ποσοστά με τρομάζουν πάλι 400 θα μου βγει το κουστουμάκι;  :Smile:

----------


## gRooV

Δεν χρειάζομαι ποσοστά!!   :Shame on you:   Γδύστον, ξεφραγκιασέ τον \ :Very Happy: /  και φέρε κανά press n peel να τυπώσουμε τίποτα της προκοπής!!!   :Liar:  
 :Angel:   :Angel:

----------

